# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > امنیت در SQL Server >  اینکدینگ و تغیر رمز ادمین از فایل دیتا

## mohan.ashrafi

سلام من یه نرم افزار طراحی دارم برای درب و ژنجره upvc هست قبلان یه نرم افزار دیگه دتشتم با تغیرات تو فایل اکسسش تونستم تغیراتی توش ایجاد کنم 
ولی این یکی فایل دیتابیس نداره فایل اسکیو الش خالیه دوتا فایل داره که با پسوند mdf & ldf هستن که اینارم با هیچ نرم افزاری نمیتونم ویرایش کنم با هر چیزیم باز میکنم اینکد شده نمیتونم کاری کنم 
من به پشتیبانی زنگ زدم تا یه تغیر کوچیک برام انجام بده تا ببینم کدوم فایل رو تغیراتی توش ایجاد میکنه که دیدیم خود نرم افزارو باز کرد با همون یوزر ولی پسوردش فرق میکرد وارد شد و تغیرات رو اعمال کرد ولی یوزری که من دارم کامل دسترسی نداره ولی با پسوردی که خودشون وارد شدن دسترسی کامل دارن حالا من چطوری میتونم اون پسورد رو بدست بیارم یا تغیرش بدم ؟ 
فایل دیتاش رئ که با پسوند .mdf  هست رو میزارم کسی میتونه اینکدش کنه ممنون میشم 
لینک دانلود فایل دیتا

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
این فایلهای اصلی یک دیتابیس د رSQL Server هست. کافیه شما یک SQL Server روی سیستم خودتون نصب کنید و این فایلها رو Attach کنید. به راحتی به همه دیتاهای اون دسترسی دارید. مگر اینکه اومده باشن با استفاده از Encryption جلوی Attach کردن فایل رو بگیرن که من بعید میدونم.

----------


## mohan.ashrafi

> سلام.
> این فایلهای اصلی یک دیتابیس د رSQL Server هست. کافیه شما یک SQL Server روی سیستم خودتون نصب کنید و این فایلها رو Attach کنید. به راحتی به همه دیتاهای اون دسترسی دارید. مگر اینکه اومده باشن با استفاده از Encryption جلوی Attach کردن فایل رو بگیرن که من بعید میدونم.


آقای صادقیان ممنون که جواب دادین من هرکاری کردم نتونستم اتچ کنم فایل رو گذاشتم میشه لطف کنین این کار رو انجام بدین اطلاعات داخل فایل رو به من بدین؟

----------


## mohan.ashrafi

لطفا راهنمایی کنین

----------

